# Hudson Valley Ribfest



## Rich Decker (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are some pic's from last weekends contest in New Paltz NY. It was a nice festival, nice site and lots-o-people, 57 teams.

Off to New Holland this weekend.

http://www.lostnationvt.com/fatangel/newpaltz_07.htm


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2007)

Rich, did you do an interview with Smokinlicious?


----------



## wittdog (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice pics..looks like a good time


----------

